
Google Meet's new background blur feature is Chrome on Windows and Mac only - xd1936
https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2020/09/blur-your-background-in-google-meet.html
======
xd1936
Isn't one goal of the web to have features implemented regardless of
underlying platform?

------
h078
It works on linux

